# pentax q mount adapters?



## scythefwd (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a couple of MD (minolta) lenses that I'm interested possibly using on my q10... anyone have any experience with the qmount adapters on ebay?  I'm not expecting a ton, but if it works.. awesome.

Yes, I do understand everythign will be manual..


----------



## iolair (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't vouch for Minolta, but I've used Q mount adapters for C mount, Canon EOS and old M42 lenses, and had good results with all of these.  Obviously there's a big advantage to any lens where you can set the aperture manually.

The high pixel density of the Q sensors will show up weaknesses in a lens more than APS-C or full frame.  A poor quality lens will appear very poor quality on the Qs.


----------



## TheStunch (Nov 30, 2014)

i hear the adapters work well, though i have no first hand experience with these, i aim to try one out soon enough


----------



## VidThreeNorth (May 17, 2017)

I can tell you about Q-mount camera to C-Mount adapters on the Q-S1.  Automatic metering and shutter speed work, subject to C-Mount lenses only having FULLY manual apertures (ie you are not working with an "opened" aperture to focus or compose).  On the Q-S1, optical image stabilization (sensor shift) works, and is scaled to your focal length which is set when you turn on the camera.  I do not expect this can work with a zoom unless the mount adapter you want to use has proper adapting electronics, which as far as I know, nobody makes.  But think about it:  Auto-shutter speed and actual working optical image stabilization with C-Mount lenses.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Oct 10, 2017)

*Metabones' Devil's Speed Booster turns Pentax Q cameras into ‘monster low-light machines’*

This was unexpected....

"... [T]he Q666 0.5x 'Devils Speed Booster', because it allows Pentax Q owners to mount Nikon F and G lenses and produce a working aperture of f/0.666 when a lens with an f/1.2 aperture is used wide open".


----------

